# Gaggia Noise when Steam is on



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

I have a pre-2015 Classic backflushed weekly and descaled monthly. Recently the pump started making noise whenever the steaming is on. I opened the machine and it seems that not enough water is going through the pump when steam is on. Sorry did some research on CF and Gaggia UG and did not find any help


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

The pump is not on when steaming so how can it make noise? What kind of noise do you hear?


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Will send a video


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Juba said:


> I have a pre-2015 Classic backflushed weekly and descaled monthly. Recently the pump started making noise whenever the steaming is on. I opened the machine and it seems that not enough water is going through the pump when steam is on. Sorry did some research on CF and Gaggia UG and did not find any help


The only way a Classic will have the pump on when "steaming" is if you turn the brew and steam switch on at the same time. Then it will divert water through the steam wand.

Either your electrics are bad or the boiler has no water inside, which is VERY bad.


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

First of all sorry for the confusion earlier, the noise was not coming from the pump. It seems that when the pressure is increasing (when the steaming is on) water/ air is pushed through one of the silicone pipes coming out of the OPV valve, hense the confusion. Here is a video with the noise. Any thoughts?


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

The opv valve is dumping the pressure

The steam stat may be faulty causing overheating and thus excess pressure

or maybe the opv valve is defective...

Sooooooo using a multimeter or something.... check the steam stat for correct operation


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks @DaveP steam stat might probably be the issue because over the last day I have been struggling to get the micro foam right


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

@DaveP what I am looking for when testing the thermostat? Also is it polarized I might have switch the connections when I have cleaned my boiler...


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

The thermostat is a simple heat operated switch of the mains voltage to the heaters, and thus the connections are not polarized.

Using the steam switch causes the steam stat to over ride the normal brew thermostat.

I'm not going to give advice on how to test... as working with mains voltage does require some prior understanding / training / experience...

so as its a cheap part change it anyway, lol

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Steam-Temperature-Thermostat-145C-M4---DM1288/m-2575.aspx


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

On GUG they recommend installing 155 or 165° versions any views?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Testing with a meter will not tell you at what temperature it is opening and closing, only that it is.

Has the OPV been adjusted ? What is it set to ? Is there a bit of scale in the seat ? Is the valve partially seized ? Check these first.


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

I have some reading form the multimeter.

I have adjusted the OPV to 9.5b just opened and can see some particles floating around


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

Just dismantled the OPV and it's pristine no scale at all


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the seat / seal marked or damaged ? It may just have been a small particle settled in the seat, enough to lower the release pressure.

For the cost of a new steam stat it is well worth changing it, unless you are thinking of fitting a PID.


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

I have just put everything back together and the fault seems to be gone. Will check again tmrw otherwise will follow your instructions. If I were to decide to go for a PID it means that I am ready to upgrade my machine!


----------



## JojoS (Oct 1, 2014)

I believe you have narrowed down the problem to the OPV. Check your brew pressure with a gauge if the problem comes back.


----------



## Juba (Sep 7, 2017)

All good this am. Pulled my morning off macchiato without issues

To sum up: pressure coming up from my OPV when steaming is on. Issue could be a) faulty steam stat or b) clogged OPV

Thank you all!

@Glenn could you please change this confusing thread tittle to "Gaggia Noise when Steam in on" thanks


----------



## DaveP (Jul 14, 2017)

The 155 degree version is a good upgrade and I've fitted loads, especially when the steam wand has also been modded ... I've never used a 165 one as it seemed a step to far, lol.

The 155 thermostat is here... https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Classic-Boiler-Thermostat-155C---DM1288/m-3101.aspx


----------



## gian (Oct 17, 2021)

Hey, I have the same issue and am awaiting a new 155 degrees Celsius steam stat.

just in case the issue is OPV, how do I fix that? I have recently changed my pressure to 9 bar static

Thanks!

Gaggia Classic 2011.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Take the OPV apart and check the seal and the seat for damage also check for scale.


----------

